# Season Opener: Celtics V Cavaliers



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Celtics back into the action that counts... time to get those rings










... and raise that banner










and get the Season off with a big W!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

VS


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Cant wait to get this poppin! Too hard to make a prediction when you havent seen either team play yet


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Your new rings...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

woww- so everybpdys ring is going to have there name and number? I want to see Scalabrine's fit! lol


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

not long now... finally the season has started again


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Been looking forward to this since the season ended. World Series is rained out so this will garner my undivided attention. I do need James to go for about 35/12/9 on 60% shooting, though, because I have him in my fantasy league. Other than that, I'd like nothing better than to see a Celtics W to start the year and a Lakers L.


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

Celtics by double digits: 107-94

I'm expecting a big game for Ray Ray, and Rondo is going to shut down Mo.

I need a big game from 'Bron, too. I'll take nothing less than 45/16/12/3/2 on 80% shooting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Welcome to the boards, Pete. And good luck to you guys tonight and the rest of the season. Hopefully we'll see you guys again in June! :cheers:


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, man. :cheers:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Celtics win 111-92. Pierce and LeBron both have big games, Ray shoots a high percentage, and the bench does well. Bill Walker starts a fight with LeBron.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

any word on whos in-active?


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

nevermind


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Only David Stern could get booed when he's complimenting a team's fanbase. 

Loving watching P cart around that trophy, that's for sure.


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

Gotham? Coolest last name ever.


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

HAHA Scal hugged Stern


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I told myself I wouldn't watch this, but there's nothing else on, so **** it...

Weird to see Paul Pierce crying.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

If that didn't give you chills, you don't deserve to be a Celtics fan.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

hopefully this turns into an annual event for a few years :biggrin:


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Those banners are a lot ****ing bigger than they appear.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wow. Was P ever leakin' out there!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

scal over walker on the active list? boooo


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

Can they shut up? I want to hear what he's saying. What the hell is wrong with them? No one wants to hear what you have to say.


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL @ Reggie Miller admitting he's seen the Notebook


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Those unis are hot. All right, time to take care of business!

Heh, KG must have a little bit of the butterflies, and PIERCE! Not wasting any time!


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

West with the ugly Afro, and why does Ray Ray wear the sleeve? It doesn't even do anything.


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

Keep taking contested fast break jump shots Mo.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

he started wearing it when hamilton and co were scratching at him in the ecf, guess its good luck now

good to see this season start the same way as the last, a long distance kg miss lol

good to see the season under way


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wow, that was a nasty stuff by James. Damn. Rack up those stats, big boy! And what does Ray thinks this is? The first two rounds of the playoffs?

Sluggish start. They are getting decent shots, just not hitting yet.


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

Perk missed a bunny.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Definitely a sluggish start from you guys, but I'm sure it won't last. Right now, it's everybody except for LeBron that's beating you guys. Pierce looks good so far, though.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

expected a slow start, reeally not pretty at the moment though


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

Get those rebounds Perk!

Pierce is ballin' right now.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Perk doing some serious dirty work right now, leads to a Pierce and-one attempt!

And God, that ring Pollard's wearing is worth more than my house.

That alley to Lebron was...ridiculous.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

But Pierce!

Yes, would LOVE a Lebron/P duel tonight!


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

Pierce loves taking it to LeBrony Bron.


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

Bad call. Ray Ray was there and his feet were set.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Ahh, the KG "Don't call me Jmmy Dolan" shake n' bake, and the C's are murdering the Cavs on the offensive glass right now.

And has Reggie Miller watched basketball before? D-West is a guy you "want shooting it from the outside" (as in, the Celtics do)? What a frigging moron.


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

Athletic move from fatty Varejao.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice shot by Pierce at the buzzer to the first quarter.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

getting a rythm going now.. time to step up the D, KG starting to get into the flow aswell


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

_pete said:


> Athletic move from fatty Varejao.


I hate Varejao - I hope he doesn't score again in this game.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

on the buzzer nice


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

Pierce was only credited with one steal. I'm pretty sure he had two.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Paul is the only one doing **** offensively. Everybody else is too hesitant. Speaking of Pierce, the reports are right. He is A LOT more lean this season. It's definitely showed so far- with his embarrassments of LeBron and his strong finishes.

I'm not worried. It's only 28-22.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Ahh. Ole Wally trying to make athletic plays off the dribble. Reminds me of his illustrious Celtic career. And Eddie, I know you're a good shooter, but jacking up threes on a 3 on 1? Seriously?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well considering how bad the start was 6 points is nothing


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

Boobie Gibson has the Batman logo shaved into his head.




...Why? That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

Second unit is stinking it up right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

_pete said:


> Boobie Gibson has the Batman logo shaved into his head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he thinks he's The Dark Knight?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Somebody should inform Glenn that just because they won a chip last year doesn't mean that sitting Pierce and Garnett simultaneously works.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ice cold ray plus the bench not looking too good


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

0-8 from 3pt line tonight. Yikes.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Eddie House is 0-27, Big Barbecue's gut slapped a ball away on a drive, and Tony Allen still looks like Clownshoes.


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

I know someone else is thinking it:

Mo Williams has an odd shaped head.


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm gonna call Pierce Big Daddy Pierce from now on, because he gets the job done.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

bill walkers intensity is needed for the bench IMO


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

Great hop step by Rondo.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well after the initial slow start, which was expected its been pretty even... i dont expect ray to stay this cold, and KG has been pretty light on the glass... not too concerned at this point


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Uhh lets all hope for a better second half


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

where'd eddie houses pre-season form go...

also wouldve liked to see obryant get a run


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

Boston comes out guns blazing. Down by one.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

nice run to start the third


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

This is a better looking team. Their defense was terrible in the first half.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

12-2 so far this half, looking much better


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

Are we in a time machine right now?

Pierce is playing like he's back in his 05-06 season.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Did I mention I love Pierce?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pierce is tearing it up right now. He definitely came to play.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Rondo has been solid aswell


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

Bad blood between Boston and Cleveland.

I love it.

Pierce is raping Cleveland right now.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I was in mid-curse when Tony somehow drained that. Are you kidding me? 









"Nice finish, Tony, don't ever ****ing do it again."


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tony Allen is coming up big.


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

Powe with no regard for Delonte West's life!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Attaboy Rondo. Man, he's been getting knocked around all game, but still playing hard. Attakid.


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

They mucked one traveling call, but at least they've called all the others.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

That is a good, hard foul. Do not, under any circumstances, let him get that shot up.

And that oughta put it away. Nice W.


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

Good win.

Guess we didn't get the Bron stat lines we wanted, but I'll take it!

Pierce looks slim, sleek, and in shape. He hasn't looked this good since 2005.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Not a good night for Ray or KG, so coming away with this win is actually very nice. TA stepped his game up tremendously in the second half. Ohh, and watching LBJ choke the game away....again....is always fun


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Win is a win, got off slowly but hey... always good to beat the guys you are likely to see in the playoffs


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I really liked Tony Allen's aggressiveness in the second half. He was able to draw contact without committing a charge or losing the ball. He looks confident. Powe continues to impress me. The guy just plays hard. If Ray and KG hadn't been so off offensively, it wouldn't have been close. I also hope the free throw shooting improves. It was pretty bad.


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

Paul pretty much outplayed LBJ in every facet of the game last night. LBJ couldn't get anything going with some TENACIOUS D by Paul.


----------

